# Mr. Hayes Ninjutsu branch school in Ann Arbor, MI?



## Tensei85 (May 31, 2009)

Hey,

Just wondering if anyone has heard or knows if this school has a good reputation?

Anyone had any experiences at any of the Hayes training centers?

And what your thoughts are of it?

Or even better has anyone been a student?

So far in Ann Arbor there are 3 Ninjutsu training facilities. Two are in Central Campus next to the University. (then again in Ann Arbor whats not next to the University? lol)

and the other one is on the other side of town which is the Stephen Hayes training faclity. The other two are of different lineages however. 

Thanks


----------



## Tensei85 (May 31, 2009)

Here's the website for the one on Central Campus:

http://www.chicago-ninjutsu.org/usdojo/michigan.htm


Here's the other school that references Stephen Hayes:

http://www.quest-martialarts.com/default.html

thanks for comments,


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry I cannot help you on the Quest Center branch but I can assure you that the UofM dojo headed by Mike Asuncion is fantastic!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks a lot, I've checked out one of the Dojo's on Campus. I'll have to schedule a time to check out the other one. Thanks for the good rep's on the UofM Ninjutsu Dojo.


----------



## ToShinDoKa (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck with your search man, but as one who's had the opportunity to train at multiple Quest Centers and at Hayes-hosted seminars: it's a priceless training experience.  I've heard great things about the teachers up at Ann Arbor Quest Center, and have seen their teachers in action.

IMO, one can't go wrong at a Quest Center.  I wish that I didn't have to travel 4 hours to get to my closet one...but I never regret the trip!

Again, try both out; shop around, so to speak, and I'm sure you'll find what fits you.

To-Shin!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 6, 2009)

ToShinDoKa said:


> Good luck with your search man, but as one who's had the opportunity to train at multiple Quest Centers and at Hayes-hosted seminars: it's a priceless training experience.  I've heard great things about the teachers up at Ann Arbor Quest Center, and have seen their teachers in action.
> 
> IMO, one can't go wrong at a Quest Center.  I wish that I didn't have to travel 4 hours to get to my closet one...but I never regret the trip!
> 
> ...



Yea, actually I checked out the one at the U of M Central Campus. 
It was pretty cool! But still have yet to check out the Quest Center, actually my brother really wanted to start training Ninjutsu so I'll probably sign him up there. (due to the fact the U of M requires a student access card, which a highscool student as my brother can't get lol)

But yea, thanks for the good rep for the Quest Centers. Surprisingly I never knew it was there until I went to find a Dim Sum restaurant and ran into it.


----------



## ToShinDoKa (Jun 16, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Yea, actually I checked out the one at the U of M Central Campus.
> It was pretty cool! But still have yet to check out the Quest Center, actually my brother really wanted to start training Ninjutsu so I'll probably sign him up there. (due to the fact the U of M requires a student access card, which a highscool student as my brother can't get lol)
> 
> But yea, thanks for the good rep for the Quest Centers. Surprisingly I never knew it was there until I went to find a Dim Sum restaurant and ran into it.


 

Glad I could help in some way.


----------



## jadamsm (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello. Don't know if you're still looking around at the local schools, but there is another group and school you might want to look into. The UM group is called the Godai Ninpo Association. I trained with them while I was at UM (just graduated in May) and thought they were pretty awesome. They train a lot in the league and union, so no access card needed.

 Some of them have opened an affiliate commercial school called the Ann Arbor College of Martial Arts. So if you are looking for a more dojo feel I would definitely try there. Hope this helps if you or someone you know is still looking!


----------



## BobbyG (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello!

First post here, but I think I can help.

I train at the Ann Arbor Quest center, and I love it.  The teachers are great, the people are great, and To Shin Do is a fine art in my opinion.

I've only been training since early June, so I'm still in level one (Earth), but my experience has been nothing but fantastic.  If you have more specific questions I would be happy to answer them.


----------



## Muawijhe (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to MartialTalk and the art, BobbyG!

Look forward to your contributions here.


----------

